# Cleaning Hard Water Deposit, or Replace?



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

I have an aquatic life light, and on the last bulb replacement noticed that the plastic shield was looking foggy. I could add pictures later if it will help. I'm wondering how I might clean it. 

Alternatively, replace. Aquatic Life sells a "Lens Cover Acrylic T5HO 2-Lamp Fixture" but the falling Canadian dollar makes me hesitant to go that way. Perhaps someone here could suggest an alternative for a plastic / arcylic shield that I could find local.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Try CLR to take off any hard water deposits, but it might not be water deposits. It could be heat or aging, in which case replacement is your only option.
Warehouse Plastics has options for acrylic sheeting to cut to size.
If it's a light lens cover with ribs or something funky in the plastic, you could try taking the cover to an industrial lighting supplier like Paul Wolf lighting, but....be prepared as they aren't exactly set up for walk in retail sales and don't have a big rack of lens covers to choose from. However they might find something in a catalogue they could order. Don't know the price would be any different than what you found, though.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Soak it in some sort of acid like vinegar or descaler. Then scrape it off with a razor blade?


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*done*

Thanks, the CLR did the trick. I'm sure the plants will be happier now.


----------

